# Simply Golden - Would You Go Here?



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Is this a real place? Or a place you are thinking about starting?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Just an idea. I went to a salon today to groom a dog (Yorkie/Maltese) and remembered how much I really don't like small dogs. My fiance was listening to me bitch about how I prefered to groom big dogs and suggested I open a Golden Retrievers Only place LOL.


----------



## goldenmommie (Jan 12, 2011)

I have actually been looking for something like that here! If I lived closer, Id be the first in line!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I would do it. I had a very hard time finding a groomer that liked doing my great pyrenees. Once I found one, I stuck with her. She loved doing the big dogs, and it definitely showed. According to her, most groomers don't like doing big dogs.

There was another groomer that would not take dogs over 50 lbs because she had back problems, so you just might have a niche.


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

If you were in my area I would make an appointment tomorrow! I would love to find someone who specializes in big dogs with longer hair or more specifically Golden Retrievers. Not everyone knows how to handle what I call the "pants." The long hair on the back legs... we have had some crazy haircuts back there!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah, the girl I was working with today said she'd barely groom big dogs. Why!?! I LOVE big dogs. They're always way more well-behaved. They have bath tubs now with nifty ramps so you don't have to lift them, and hydraulic tables! 

I would hope that all the Toronto people on here would like a Golden Groomer


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I would definitely look into it. I would love to have a business geared towards pets.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, right now we're saving up for our wedding, but after that we wanna buy a farm. So it's definitely something I could do in the future. Imagine a place where you could let your Goldens run with other Goldens on many fenced in acres!? With a nice pond... and some agility equipment for fun.

I got big dreams haha.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Everything started out as somebody's dream. I say go for it. Start planning now, keep your eyes and ears open for the town/property that you might one day build this dream. Collect all the info and questions now, so that in a few years you can have a game plan.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for the encouraging advice  I will certainly write my ideas down.


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

I would go!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I like the way you are thinking. Pet businesses are doing great as people are pampering pets more and more. Do lots of homework and do lots of math though.


----------

